
California public schools can’t suspend students for disobeying teachers - magnetic
https://www.kron4.com/news/california/california-public-schools-cant-suspend-students-for-disobeying-teachers-new-law-says/
======
planetzero
It's the new way of the left: reduce crime by making more crimes legal.

I would never allow my kids to be in such a school system.

